# Moths in purina one food!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I have done lots of pet food research over the past few Years. I used to feed my cats PURINA cat chow, then upgraded to PURINA one. Even though PURINA one still is a bad food, it was a temporary upgrade. I decided I'd buy blue buffalo right after finishing this bag. 

So the other day I saw a moth in it and I was like WTF that's weird. And I've noticed a bunch of cacoons AND I EVEN FOUND A WORM :shock: They had to be in there before I bought it because I roll the bag up and clip it, and put the bag in an air tight pet storage container.

Has anyone else had this problem? I googled and seen others had this with their purina ONE cat and dog food. I ran to petco and picked up the blue buffalo today because I am not feeding my cats moths, cacoons and worms!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Gags*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, it's about Bird Food, but it's relevant. You see, when you buy a Bird Mix you know with seeds and stuff, you have to put it in the Freezer overnight. There are these things called Seed Moths in the Mix and the Freezer kills them all.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Did you e-mail Purina? I love moths (and bugs in general), but in your cats food, not so much.
We feed our cat Whiskas. So far, so good


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well I woukldn't worry too much about because while they are gross they are nothing but protein anyway. But yeah I'd contact their corperate office and demand a refund or threaten them with the Better Buisness Bureau (which for purina would spell really bad publicity).


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Eww! That's pretty horrible! :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

thekinetic said:


> Well I woukldn't worry too much about because while they are gross they are nothing but protein anyway. But yeah I'd contact their corperate office and demand a refund or threaten them with the Better Buisness Bureau (which for purina would spell really bad publicity).


True, but I'd rather not feed it to my cats xD Heck the moths probably have more protein than the food xD I mean, it's sold at walmart, any food sold at walmart is junk.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Dear lord I am terrified of moths and if they were in my cat food I would be scarred for life.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Gross

not that the felines would mine... I've seen cats chow down on bugs before. Heck I see a spider on my floor I toss my cat at it. Not that she is too happy...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Take pictures of it. That is something needs to be reported. Not only is Purina bottom of the barrel in terms of food quality, but thousands of people still buy it and feed it to their cats!
Keep an eye on your cat(s) if you just switched their food without gradual introduction. My cat Ollie got really sick when we switched him from those garbage corn filled brands to something higher quality.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Take pictures of it. That is something needs to be reported. Not only is Purina bottom of the barrel in terms of food quality, but thousands of people still buy it and feed it to their cats!
> Keep an eye on your cat(s) if you just switched their food without gradual introduction. My cat Ollie got really sick when we switched him from those garbage corn filled brands to something higher quality.


I'm hoping it will go smoothly, they get high quality canned foods so maybe that'll help.. 

I sent pics to PURINA. Do you think petco would take it back & refund my money?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They should! I mean your bag is probably not the only one affected. The whole lot might be. The Purina company is going to want to know the lot number and upc number and possibly where you bought and when. (the upc is obvious, the lot number should be ink stamped on where ever the expiry date is)
I find wet food is important for cats too (far more nutrients than dry). My cat is soooo picky though!! lol he drinks a lot of water from his fountain.
Anyway, I hope you get refunded and perhaps get this out there! I understand this is probably not intentional but can you imagine the storage facilities for Purina?? They make a lot of products. SO I know they made a mistake, they need to correct it before someone feeds their cat some dried worms. o.o


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonder how long it was in some petco warehouse....


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

There is no reason to not give you your money back. If they won't they just lost a customer. If they value your service at all they should give you a refund.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

They gave me store credit since I lost my receipt. I feel better giving them the blue buffalo now. I can already see that they eat A LOT less of BB than the junky food, since they're getting the nutrients with a little amount. :3


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It is so common for these "moth worms" to be found in petfood and other pantry items that you can buy special moth traps in the insecticide section of hardware stores. These worms are also found in people food, and often in organic food (since it is not sprayed with poison which would kill them as the food is stored). It is actually normal, and a good thing because it indicated less poison, however it is very common so don't think it's just purina.,, I would highly recommend feeding cats and dog grain-free food, because corn is not digestable and is used as a cheap filler in petfood. It can lead to stomach problems such as vomiting and bowel issues. Grain free is the way to go.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Check it: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/21/bugs-in-food-fda-allows_n_1370288.html


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

On this note be sure to check your betta's food to, make sure the main ingredient is a protein, not a filler like wheat gluten, etc


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

sjones said:


> On this note be sure to check your betta's food to, make sure the main ingredient is a protein, not a filler like wheat gluten, etc


Thank you! The cats are now on blue buffalo and my betta has been on omega one.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing to add, but I wanted to say good for you!! Feeding a better food like Blue or Taste of the Wild or Orijen is the best thing you can do for your cat. I noticed such a change in mine when I started feeding Felidae. Eww on the moths though!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yea I didn't need to know about the moths in a lot of food! I'll bet Bulk Barn has them then? o.o
The op is feeding a grain free food, but thanks for your comments! ^.^ I like hearing about people who made the change for their pet's health. Someone please go tell my mom to switch her cat's food T-T I'm obviously too lauty-daw!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! My cat's coats are SOOO much softer now, I think it's from the food.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It is. I guarantee it.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> Did you e-mail Purina? I love moths (and bugs in general), but in your cats food, not so much.
> We feed our cat Whiskas. So far, so good


Whiskas has corn listed in its top 3 ingredients. Corn has no business being in a cat food it can't be digested by a cat (like previously stated). I would switch over to Blue Buffalo or Blue Wilderness for cats. 

I feed Blue Wilderness for dogs to my own dogs. I also foster dogs so having a grain free diet is a must.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Whiskas has corn listed in its top 3 ingredients. Corn has no business being in a cat food it can't be digested by a cat (like previously stated). I would switch over to Blue Buffalo or Blue Wilderness for cats.
> 
> I feed Blue Wilderness for dogs to my own dogs. I also foster dogs so having a grain free diet is a must.


Awesome! I love that you foster 
Were going to get my younger dog blue wilderness because he has a grain allergy. We've spent months trying to figure out what was wrong with him (severe foot licking & a bit of swelling) and our vet just said it was "allergies" he told us to get benadryl, he never mentioned anything about the food he eats. It didn't work. So I went on yahoo answers and every person said they think it's a grain allergy. In a way, I'm glad he's allergic; now he will be free of licking and he will have a much better diet. He will not have to eat the pedigree my parents have been buying.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Pedigree? Yeesh! 

Vets are usually knowledgeable about animal health and care, but not usually an animal nutritionist. They simply suggest medical treatments when a change in diet can fix a lot of problems.


----------

